# Your ONE piece of wisdom...



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Perhaps it's spring, but there appear to be quite a few new folks gazing towards the water here on Sailnet. There is also quite a bit of salty wisdom around here as well, and one of the great things about Sailnet is that wisdom, experience and advice are freely shared over long discussions. 

For those that wish to partake, here is a space to post the ONE piece of advice that you think is most important to communicate. Only ONE piece of advice allowed and it must be short. The U/W school of medicine has a simmilar tradition, passing information from graduates to newbies. Why so short, why only one? Because like Haiku, it forces the mind to filter out what is not necessary and what is left is pure. 

My piece: 

"Having enough scope out is THE most important aspect in anchoring securely."

Have at it!

MedSalor


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Tuck in a reef at the instant if first occurs to you it might be a good idea to do so...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Choose a type of boat that is appropriate for the type of sailing you will ACTUALLY be doing, rather than the type you dream of or plan to do "someday".


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

More people die at the dock than out sailing! Be careful.....Dale


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Helm time is crucial.

All the theory in the world is unmatched by being on the water.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well since JonE stole mine.....


"If you're at anchor and you feel uneasy for any reason, move now - instead of at 3 in the morning..."


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

*Never approach a dock faster than you're willing to hit it.*


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Make sure there is enough air INSIDE the boat so you don't die in your sleep while aboard.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

You start with a full bag of luck and a empty bag of experience, your goal is to fill the bag of experience before you empty your bag of luck


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> You start with a full bag of luck and a empty bag of experience, your goal is to fill the bag of experience before you empty your bag of luck


Succinct


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Safety First


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sail now, dream later.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't swim in the Marina,


----------



## Patient (Jan 7, 2009)

DONT bring cardboard boxes aboard.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't pee from the windward rail.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't trust the wife to tie off the dinghy.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Adapt


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you think you know everything you need to know, you're not a Captain yet.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Admirals outrank Captains, so keep 'em happy !

[and all the above]


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Learn how to do it/fix it yourself, when it comes down to it you may be all you've got. The satisfaction is nice too.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Secure loose items _before_ the rough water!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Never close yourself off to learning something new; it's what keeps sailing (and life) fresh. If someone tells you he or she knows everything about sailing, smile politely and then verify with another source everything they just told you.


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Keep the water on the outside, the stick thing pointed upward, and don't sail where trees grow.

That oughta cover it.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Point the tiller at the thing that's scaring you.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Just about the time flying the chute becomes really exciting, it might be time to think about taking it down.


----------



## jsnaulty (Jan 18, 2011)

never remove anything you can't put back


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Stay on the boat.
Stay on the boat.
Stay on the boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What you are doing should be routine, what you are about to do should occupy your mind.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Relax, don't try to sail by a rigid schedule. If you're in a hurry or have to be somewhere by a specific date buy a plane ticket.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

One hand for you, one hand for the boat.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Silvio said:


> Relax, don't try to sail by a rigid schedule. If you're in a hurry or have to be somewhere by a specific date buy a plane ticket.


On another forum someone remarked that the most dangerous item on a boat is a calendar.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

"There are old sailors, and there are bold sailors; but there are no old, bold sailors."


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

Do your homework BEFORE you take the practical!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Here lies the body of Johnny O'Day
Who died Preserving His Right of Way.

He was Right, Dead Right, as he sailed along
But he's just as dead as if he'd been wrong.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

No matter who gives the advice, You alone are responsible for your decisions.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

If you think it might be to windy to go out, chances are it is


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

" If it ain't broke, don't fix it " does not apply to airplanes and sailboats.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Accumulate experiences not money.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The least costly, most important, and necessary in everything you do ... simply paying attention.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Never track your boating budget.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Never, never, never give up!


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

When you're out sailing, be grateful - be truely grateful. For you are able to do what many of the folks back on shore gazing out to sea only ever dream of.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Tiller to the boom, to avoid the doom.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

"To me, nothing made by man is more beautiful than a sailboat under way in fine weather, and to be on that sailboat is to be as close to heaven as I expect to get. It is unalloyed happiness."


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Its supposed to be fun. 

As Captain, you are responsible for the safety of those you bring on your boat. 

To make sure everyone stays safe you have to learn the skills and develop the judgement to stay within your capabilites as they grow, (especially in those times when it stops being fun.)

If you are doing it right, this is a continuous process.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Never assume the forecast will be correct!


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

It's likely not as hard as you think, if it ain't going to kill you, give it a try.


----------



## justflie (Apr 10, 2012)

Great thread, Med. perfect for newbies like me. 

While I'm a novice sailor, I have been hanging around here for about six months so I think I have one. When you have a maritime law question, ask Jack.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Power does not give way to sail.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There can only be one Captain.


----------



## creedence623 (Mar 8, 2006)

Best piece of advice I ever got was from Captain Ron: *Don't bump into anything*.

Follow that one rule and you can usually figure the rest out as you go.


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted (Jun 25, 2007)

Learn the terminology, learn the Proper name's for the bits...... you will need it one day.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't panic, the worst thing that could happen is you might die.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Always have a plan "B", "C", "D", "E",..............


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I am not sure if this is a piece of wisdom or not, but it works for me.

It was derived from my father's saying long ago when I was a teenager. 

He said: Son, if you make a dollar, you must save 95 cents and only use 5 cents. 
i did not listen to him exactly, but I did save 50% of my income always.

Derived from this:
Never buy a boat unless you are retired. Let's sail others boat.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Rocks are bad.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Capt Len said:


> Rocks are bad.


...unless they're covered with scotch, and a twist of lemon.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

creedence623 said:


> Best piece of advice I ever got was from Captain Ron: *Don't bump into anything*.
> 
> Follow that one rule and you can usually figure the rest out as you go.


I don't mind the bumping, it's the crashes is what I try to avoid.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

How to handle a difficult situation... start by slowing down the problem.


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Red on RIGHT returning


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't practice docking in front of a crowd


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

lajimo said:


> Red on RIGHT returning


Unless in Europe, New Zealand, Australia, then I think it is oposite.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

casey1999 said:


> Unless in Europe, New Zealand, Australia, then I think it is oposite.


Don't tell me the Anzacs subscribe to that wrong side of the road nonsense TOO! I thought it was only the Brits.

I there is ONE rule about navigation that should be standardized worldwide, that's it.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> Don't tell me the Anzacs subscribe to that wrong side of the road nonsense TOO! I thought it was only the Brits.
> 
> I there is ONE rule about navigation that should be standardized worldwide, that's it.


Agree.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Know how to Hove To..


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Point the tiller at the thing that's scaring you.


This applies to the accidental jybe as well. Years ago I was out on a full moon night sailing my friends's Bennetau First 325 when we started to sail by the lee. I had to calculate, the wind is behind me, the tiller turn the opposite to what I'm used to, if the bow goes that way the stern goes the other, but wait it's backwards and backwards if its....BANG!! Jybed.  Oops... In my defense I blame the tall cup of something REALLY strong that I had been recently handed for my slowness in figuring out the problem.

Wish I had know the quote above beforehand!

MedSailor


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

"The sea hath no king but God alone." ~Dante Gabriel Rossetti


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

If You're going to be Stupid, you better be Tough!


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

How about; 

How do you make a small fortune in Sailboat racing? LOL!








of course you start with a large fortune.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

This was etched in my brain from my youngest sailing days..


"Don't put yourself on a lee shore unless you're prepared and capable of sailing off it."...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

_Always_ have extra booze on board. _Never_ have extra bikini tops.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

When in doubt...LET IT OUT" 

How many times have you seen other boats even off the wind sheeted in hard. Especially newbe sailors but indeed it happens to veterans too!


----------



## Elegua (Oct 22, 2010)

Eating well and sleeping well are the two hardest things in life. Master those and all else is cake.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS: Never do **** OR BUST, cause it will break when you are depending on it with your life . Marine diesel engins are not designed to be reliable. The anchor chain is as strong as the weackest link. If you think you should reef it should be in already . Make sure somone knows your passage plan, and when you arrive at your destination tell the coastgaurd you have arrived .
KEEP UP YOU LOG AND POSSITION ON CHART (Leagal requirment) look after the boat and the boat will look after you and the best of all GO SAFE .


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Protect yourself at all times.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Keep a little in hand, a little energy, a little searoom, a liitle time.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Explore on a rising tide.

.


----------



## FirstLightVeroBeach (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't rely solely on electronics!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Weather forecasters tell lies.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Don't believe everything you read on SN)


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

The Boom is appropriately named.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dream big and dream often.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

ottos said:


> Explore on a rising tide.
> 
> .


And then get the hell out of there.....


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Learn how to use your VHF radio....not just the buttons but the etiquette. If you have to call for help because you're up to your knees in water you might as well not sound like a power boater


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

More sail will only get you to the scene of the accident faster.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> Don't tell me the Anzacs subscribe to that wrong side of the road nonsense TOO! I thought it was only the Brits.
> 
> I there is ONE rule about navigation that should be standardized worldwide, that's it.


Actually, most of the world use Green, Right, Returning (IALA A system). The Americas, Japan, Philippines, and South Korea (note the US influence here) use IALA B system.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't Iron your sails.....

And if you do...*Don't* tell anyone...


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Always be wary of the amount of time, work, and money a sailboat bought off Craigslist will really take. Don't be impetuous. If you do not pay for an entire survey, at least get the engine thoroughly checked out. 
p.s. Don't ever leave a #2 to sit in a pump-out head overnight. 
Sorry, more than one...


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Dig through every locker, every year, clear to the bottom. You'll learn what you have, what you don't have, gain more space, and save some weight.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Listen to the advice of others, but take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

When there is a storm approaching, don't run for shore (unless you can make it), deep water is your friend.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

killarney_sailor said:


> Actually, most of the world use Green, Right, Returning (IALA A system). The Americas, Japan, Philippines, and South Korea (note the US influence here) use IALA B system.


I guess it's a good thing I'm not sailing around the world.  Actually, that makes more sense having green on starboard entering, since anyone new entering the harbour will see the conventional green/right, red/left arrangement of nav lights.

I can't believe something as fundamental as it isn't standardized worldwide.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS Safety first Me second . GO SAFE.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> I guess it's a good thing I'm not sailing around the world.  Actually, that makes more sense having green on starboard entering, since anyone new entering the harbour will see the conventional green/right, red/left arrangement of nav lights.
> 
> I can't believe something as fundamental as it isn't standardized worldwide.


It used to be much worse.

International standards for navigational aids were established in 1977. The International Association of Lighthouse Authorities distilled thirty
different systems down to two standards.

The only difference is the colour of lateral aids to navigation. The shapes are identical.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you think you know everything going on around you, think again.


----------



## ovb (Feb 15, 2012)

Never postpone dumping the piss bucket.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

"Be prepared" - the Boy/Girl scout motto


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thrifty doesn't work spend the extra money or do it over.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Maverick1958 said:


> Thrifty doesn't work spend the extra money or do it over.


*Thrifty* can work great - cheaping out and cutting corners are what guarantee failure.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

If you want to be a sailor, you have to go to sea.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

jsaronson said:


> Never assume the forecast will be correct!


Amen to that.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

When sailing, before doing a task, run through mentally how you will perform the task, what might go wrong while performing the task (mistakes you could make, accidents, what could break, how you could get injured). Think about how you will perform the task several times mentally before actually doing it. Determine ways to reduce risk of accidents and injuries as well as mechanical failures. Think about what you will do to recover if somthing on your "things that could go wrong" list really happen. Do you have everything you need to recover? If not, maybe you are not prepared to perform the task. Sailing is basically risk management.

You should actually think about this prior to leaving the dock.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

Take in a reef before you leave the dock.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Bring _MORE _money! Nothing ever costs what you think...


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Always pee off the leeward side of da boat


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

SHNOOL said:


> The Boom is appropriately named.


Should be named Bang..


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> Bring _MORE _money! Nothing ever costs what you think...


BOAT is actually an acronym

Bring
Out 
Another
Thousand


----------



## Mormandeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't get to angry with powerboaters - if they had any skills they would be sailng.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

buy the best, cry once!


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

As Colin Mudie said, "Speed is not only a sensible part of seamanship, it is to a certain eXtent a satisfactory substitute for some of it." Life's too short to sail a slow, ugly boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Launched on Sunday.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

The superior skipper, uses his/her superior skill, to keep him/herself out of situations, requiring his/her superior skill!

(Great thread!)


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Captins word is law


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't eat yellow snow and Never take candy from a stranger


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

GO NOW ... whatever isnt done can be done while at sea or in the next port....


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Like Capt'n Ron says...


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Never let any one sunuvab*tch ruin your whole day.


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

If the Wife's not happy no one is happy...


----------



## maggie2 (May 11, 2008)

*anchoring*

Another bottle of red 
Another 10m of chain


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

A smaller boat, a bigger suitcase of money, lot's of elbow grease!


----------



## seaojoe (May 4, 2002)

There's no such thing as the perfect boat.
folks are out there sailing in most anything.
pick one and go.


----------



## Jeff Bazz (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't sit and plan for the future, you're in it! A sweet piece of advice that stuck with me is this: Keep your boat 15-minutes-to-sail. Everything has a place and always returns to it, your headsail is on deck, your lines are run and dressed, your engine is tuned and fueled, and you have extra food and water tucked away. 

Then the first free second you have, you can hop aboard, motor into the bay, raise your sails and GO!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Read all the posts in this thread


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Learn to navigate with paper charts!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

donot anchor in surfline or on top of rocks...


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

Be prepared


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

In regards to sailing; the cost and reward will be much more than you can possibly plan for...

Both are worth it 10 times over.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

seaojoe said:


> There's no such thing as the perfect boat.


There is so - the NEXT one.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't ask less experienced crew to do something you are not yet comfortable doing yourself.


----------



## BreakAwayFL (Sep 20, 2010)

rockDAWG said:


> I am not sure if this is a piece of wisdom or not, but it works for me.
> 
> It was derived from my father's saying long ago when I was a teenager.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I didn't take this advice. I'm 35 and sailing. If I got hit by a truck tomorrow, I would have one less regret.


----------



## BreakAwayFL (Sep 20, 2010)

The water is shallower than you think.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Have fun. If you're not grinning, fiddle around with stuff until you are.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't wait till you are retired to do any thing and spend what you make.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> There is so - the NEXT one.


That's a saying about women too ... nothing gets you over the last one quite like the next one ...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Barnacles grow quickly where there is no bottom paint. The other reason to not run aground.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Have dinner with friends 1-on-1. You'll learn something priceless.

regards,
Brad


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 28, 2007)

sail on the white bits; anchor in the blue bits; drink on the brown bits!
sam


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't sail where the birds are standing or walking.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Don't forget how life was before Costco bags.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Build your offshore cruiser out of steel, and worry far less about hitting things at night ( Like Fukashima debris)


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

1) better to be at the bar wishing you were sailing, then sailing wishing you were at the bar.

2) life is measured by the number of miles sailed

3) step up into the liferaft


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Alway's be just a little paranoid that your not heading on the right course, tripple check your fixes.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Carry a knife at all times.


----------



## anthemj24 (Aug 24, 2011)

90% of what you read on internet message boards is BS, the other 10% is total BS


.... oh and have fun


----------



## Merit25lovers (Mar 30, 2011)

Before yelling at your significant other for sitting in front of the depth gauge when you think the depth is fast approaching your draft... make sure it IS the depth gauge you have been watching, and NOT the boat speed indicator! :laugher


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

"A Tampon (or matchbox car) in the Elecetric Head always makes the Captain's face grow red!"

Don't ask me how I know.

Brian


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> "A Tampon (or matchbox car) in the Elecetric Head always makes the Captain's face grow red!"
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Brian


Which reminds me of the age old law of the sea.

If you clogged it, you fix it. Don't care if you're only 7.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Never trust any ONE thing!
Weather report
GPS
Chart
Buoy's
Local Knowledge
Lights
Radar
Depth finder
Pilot book
Internet

Confirm everything.
One is useful, two is close but three is trustworthy


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

You never have to be bored on a boat. There is always something that needs tinkering.


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

To quote veteran sailors Lin and Larry Pardy: "Go small, go simple, go now."


----------

